
The Earn IT Bill Is the Government’s Plan to Scan Every Message Online - mnm1
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/03/earn-it-bill-governments-not-so-secret-plan-scan-every-message-online
======
ck2
Remember any government/law enforcement in the USA has the right now to read
any email that is over six months old in your account, without a warrant or
oversight thanks to the 1986 Wiretap act which has been abused (this is why
the clintons had their own email server in the basement, everyone should, I
don't understand why that is never pointed out)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22202110](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22202110)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22505302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22505302)

